# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  12 përkthyesit më të mirë shqiptarë

## NEOLK

Do Te Ishte Me Interes Per Kedo , Per Te Renditur 12 Perkthyesit  Me Te Mire Shqipetar . Dhe Nderkoh Pese Prej Te Cileve Te Jene Te Rinje .
Kjo Do Te Na Ndihmoj Per Kujdesin Qe Duhet Te Tregojme Ne Blerjen E Librit , Ne Okazionin E Madhe Te Shume Perkthyesve Te Rinje Qe I Jane Futur Biznesit Te Librit Por Me Cilesi Te Dobet Te Perkthimit .

----------


## NEOLK

PO  JAPE MENDIMIN TIME PER KETE TEME . SI DUKET DHENDRI UDHEHEQ VALLEN 



Fan Noli 
Robert Shvarc
Vedat Kokona
Nasi Lera
Zhak Pilika
Aristidh Ristani
Klio Evangjeli
Halit Selfo
Petro Zhei
Bujar Doko

 NE KETE LISTE MUNGOJNE DHE SHUME PERKTHYS TE TJERE,NDOSHTA DHE SHUME ME TE AFTE NGA çka citoj une. 
   çdo kush munde te citoj 3 ,  5  ,  7   , 9  , 12 .  
MENDOJ
PRA DO TE CITOJME PERKTHYSIT , QE NA LENE MBRESA ME ARTIN E PERKTHIMIT .

----------


## Kreksi

Nuk e di se nga cila gjuhe ia mbani, por kemi harruar edhe te madhin Jusuf Vrioni, Aleksander Zotos etj.

----------

